# A Vacationer's Guide To Skyrim!



## Tango (Mar 22, 2012)

*Note: This is an ongoing review. I will be adding more later if there is interest in this thread. Yes, I picked a Khajit. No, it wasn't due to being all 'murry-purry'. They get night vision and a good bare handed attack. *

So, there's this place called Skyrim. I'd heard of it and felt like giving it a visit. I mean, why not, right? After packing my bag with warm clothes, some travelling food, and enough skooma to make a frost giant OD I made my way with a small group of guys I met at a tavern. They didn't seem so bad for being Nords but damn did they talk a lot about politics. 

We make it to the border. Everything seemed fine until the guards at the crossing started asking questions. Unfortunately, they didn't like my travelling companions' answers. I started to get nervous when they said the words 'seditious rebels' and 'you're all under arrest'. I attempted to protest and explain, "Hey, I'm just travelling with these guys" but they proceeded to empty my bags revealing the 5 gallons of skooma I was trying to cross the border with. Somehow they didn't believe me when I tried to explain it was for personal recreational use. 

I was then bound and placed in a small wagon. As we were being taken to where ever the Empire's guards were taking us, I found out a little bit about why the local government was in such a bad mood. It seemed that one of my 'new wagon friends' had assassinated the king. With his voice. One of the none-political prisoners came to the conclusion that we were going to be executed. I thought that was a little extreme. I mean, all I had done was spread happiness and joy with an unjustly illegal narcotic. I wasn't an assassin! Hell, I could give a damn about the politics of this place.

The wagon finally reached it's destination. We are ordered out. The town was typical of Nord architecture with swirls in the wood work. I get pushed up to this guy who has this ledger, asking for my name. "Tickles McCrotch-Sniff," I answered (like I'm giving my real name over a drug charge. Fuck that!). He says "Hmm...Not on the execution list." My hopes of only a short jail term are dashed when that bitch captain of the guard says, "He's getting executed too!" 

I was like, "The fuck! Bitch, I'm innocent! This is a travesty of justice! The Reverend Murry Sharpton will hear of this!" I get shoved again, this time facing an executioner. They talk about storm cloaks and such but I'm not paying attention. I'm too busy praying to gods that have obviously abandoned me in my time of need. My praying is interrupted as I see some poor guy's head get lopped off. The captain then says "Now the cat!"

I yell out, "Racist mother fuckers! I knew it!" I get more or less dragged to the block and shoved down. As I await the ax I promise myself I will be strong and not cry. About one second later I have tears streaming down my face, crying for my mom. It was about that time that the dragon attacked. 

I don't remember a lot from that moment. It's a haze of me shitting myself in terror, dodging fireballs like I was in Fallujah circa 2004, and running away like Glenn Beck from reality. I somehow managed to get to the keep with this other guy I'll call Tom. Apparently, only me and Tom had made it out. He suggested that I take the weapons from the body of a guy laying on the floor right before he asked what that ungodly stink was. I meekly asked him to turn around, changed clothes with the dead guy, and took up my new weapon. I took a few swings with it to get a feel for it. Tom stated that we might be able to escape through the sewers. I was down with that plan. The only set back is that I'm both a clepto and a bit of a hoarder. Yeah, just like the ones on those television shows. This meant that our escape that would normally have taken thirty minutes turned into two hours of "I know I can use this for _something!" _

We finally made it out with me looking like an over burdened homeless person. He says that we should part ways. I go 'Nope!'. In a strange land with strange customs that has a healthy dose of racism towards me I wasn't about to leave my only 'friend'. For a Khajit, Skyrim was like getting dropped off in deepest, darkest Alabama with a t-shirt saying 'Where are all the white women at?' So were go to this town down the road as I pick every flower and catch every butterfly I come across. I can tell that Tom was beginning to grow impatient with me but was too polite to say anything. I did help him escape after all.

When we get to town, Tom's sister greets us along with her husband. We chat for a bit before Tom's sister gives me some cool trinkets for helping Tom escape. She then gives me a job to do. Yay! I now felt important! She tells me that Whiterun needed to be warned that there was a dragon on the loose. Now Whiterun is about a three hour walk down the road strolling at a leisurely pace. I immediately set off...and arrive five days later. Between picking flowers, catching butterflies, and hunting deer I let time slip up on me a bit. The Jarl seemed a little irked at my lateness but politely overlooked it. He tells me to see his court wizard, which I did, and got a mission! An official honest-to-the-goddess mission! And to think, just a week ago I was merely a drug smuggling asshole. Now I was doing bitch-work for some backwater political officials! I was moving up in the world.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't played as a Khajit in Skyrim, do you get any hassle from the guards when you try to enter places? 

Nice story. You'll be all set for some alchemy with all those ingredients


----------



## Tango (Mar 22, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I haven't played as a Khajit in Skyrim, do you get any hassle from the guards when you try to enter places?
> 
> Nice story. You'll be all set for some alchemy with all those ingredients



It gets better. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Tango (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, had a few minutes to post more.

Whiterun is a nice looking city as far as Nord cities go. The people? Less so. Every other guard I passed muttered some form of veiled insult. Most were "don't try anything sneaky, cat!" or my personal favorite "You even think of breaking the law I'll throw you in jail myself!" Hey assholes, I get it. My kind aren't liked here. Hell, you people make the Khajiit caravans (who are PEACEFUL TRADERS!!!) stay outside the city walls. I'm almost afraid to walk around at night for fear of encountering guards and townsfolk dressed in bed sheets hurling more then politically incorrect racial slurs. Even when selling my stuff the shop keepers have to get in the occasional jab. What the fuck, people? I have feelings too, you malicious cocks!

So, I begin Bitch-Quest number one for the Jarl. By the way, the Jarl's kids are insulting little punk ass fuckers that I want to feed to an ice troll. Snot-nosed little fucks. While beginning my journey I immediately see a cave. I like exploring new areas. It's fun sometimes. This wasn't one of those times. No one bothered to tell me Skyrim has a huge frigging vampire problem. Every other cave is like Goth Vegas when it comes to that. I walk down into one and see a rather lovely looking lady who is just as surprised to see me as I am to see her. I get ready to say hello when she throws up her hand and starts to drain my blood! I backpedal out of the cave into the warm and safe sunlight. She makes the mistake of following me out, turning to ashes in the process. I sift through them because hey, waste not want not, right?

I find a ring and a book titled "Spark". I read it and now I have learned a new spell. I test it out, finding that I can now use this universe's version of force lightning. I let my 'inner Sith' out to play by running up on anything smaller and weaker then my Khajiit like Emperor Palpatine on safari. This chews up about five days. Them I met another none-human in the form Argonian. These are lizard people. Apparently they also have a blood feud going with the Khajiits that no one bothered informing me about. It's kind of like a Bloods verses Crips kind of deal. I walk up and go to say hello only to get ice bolts shot at me! Well fuck you too, you shifty scaled dick! I use the Force on him (spark) and finish it off with a war hammer. I mean a LOT of war hammer. I loot his body (and wish I could make a new pair of shoes out of his scaly ass) which did what I call when playing games where you loot bodies "pooping Christmas". Pooping Christmas means he had a lot of nice things for me to go pawn off later or use. This is especially true with the Balder's Gate games on PS2. Smack a wolf and get a magic sword. That is an example of what I'm talking about. 

Unfortunately, I'll have to finish this a bit later. Hope you are enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2012)

if you don't do the dark brotherhood 

i'll be sad...


----------



## Cain (Mar 22, 2012)

My first character was a Khajiit.

Then I chose a Nord woman because I discovered how many mods there were, and that the majority of them were female armor mods >_> I enjoy seeing her slash in her beast armor, though.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Mar 22, 2012)

I've noticed that Skyrim is racist and stereotype central. 
"you're an Orc? Then you must be from one of the holds or have extensive knowledge on them"
"You're a Khajit? You must be a Skooma dealer then"
"Dumner? You must know a lot about your native land of Morrowind and be a refugee"


> if you don't do the dark brotherhood i'll be sad...


Sorry to annoy you but I killed them. ALL of them.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Sorry to annoy you but I killed them. ALL of them.


then you shall never now khow awesome they are

i will miss you brother Veezara, you were a true bro ;_;


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> then you shall never now khow awesome they are
> 
> i will miss you brother Veezara, you were a true bro ;_;



I dropped like 50the bottles of wine for my lost assassin bros.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 22, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> then you shall never now khow awesome they are
> 
> i will miss you brother Veezara, you were a true bro ;_;



They all sucked, and I enjoyed killing them all on a second character. 

Except Babette, she was fucking cool. even though you couldn't actually kill her anyway but whatever


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2012)

the only member i didn't like and enjoyed killing was Cicero

an annoying little fucker he was


----------



## Ames (Mar 22, 2012)

Khajiit heavy assassin mage.

Do eet


----------



## Tango (Mar 23, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> if you don't do the dark brotherhood
> 
> i'll be sad...



Haven't gotten that far in the game yet.

Bitch-quest #1: The mission I got was to retrieve some 'dragon tablet' from a creepy place called Bleak Falls Barrow. For those that don't know, a barrow is more or less an underground graveyard. So now I'm going to be a professional grave robber. Kind of a furry "Tard-iana Jones". I didn't really care as long as there wasn't more frigging vampires. I had contracted vampire disease like 15 times already, running back to the shines to get it removed. 

Lucky for me, I didn't run into vampires on this occasion. instead, this little cave was populated by some weird zombie/mummy things that were really good at swinging axes, swords, and shooting arrows. That wasn't the bad part though. Oh no. Bandits also called this shitty mountain top temple place home. They weren't in the mood for visitors either. After exchanging arrows with them, I loot their bodies, retrieve my arrows and venture inside. I see a lot of bags and food to loot from barrels. I'm beginning to enjoy myself as I come across bandits verses zombie people, watching and cheering which ever side I feel like at the time. I do not interfere for the enemy of my enemy will be that much weaker when they get done duking it out. I sit back, drink a Nord ale, and relax. 

Usually the mummy people win since it's like 3 on 1 in terms of odds. I keep going deeper inside pillaging as I go. I find so much cool stuff I can't fit it all in my backpack. For a little while I creep along as I was over burdened but was not wanting to throw anything away. About this time I come across this doorway covered in thick cobwebs. I slice through them, hearing someone calling out pitifully. As I step into the chamber where the voice is coming from I see a huge ass spider come down from the ceiling. I get my ax ready in one paw and my force lightning in the other as this thing charged at me like a retard at recess. It was a bloody battle that costs me half my healing and magic potions but I fell the giant spider. The beast's next apparent meal is begging for me to cut him down. I tell him 'in a minute' because the spider left corpses to loot! The great thing about the dead is they never complain about getting robbed. 

Soon as my Khajiit greed is sated (as in there was nothing to steal anymore) I walk over to the screaming guy. He says that he has this key to a treasure and he'll give it to me if I only cut him down. I ask him if he is buddies with those bandits outside. I do not believe his response. I tell him if I think he is going to fuck me over I will kill him without question. As soon as I cut him down he says, "Haha! Like I'm going to share the treasure wi-ACCKKKK!!!" I cut him like a catfish before he can take off running. I loot his corpse, finding a journal along with some claw thing. According to the journal it's a key to a treasure vault. Game on!

So I travel and toil some more, moving at the speed of a slow fart due to my cleptomania and hording. I finally get to this door that has rotating disks with pictures on them. Okay, I can do this! Forty-two minutes later and my wife screaming the answer (which was the correct one) I unlock the door. Venturing inside, I loot, move as fast as a tarded poot, and get to this wall with shiny words. Well, what could this- OH FUCK MY ANUS! WHAT IS HAPPENING NOW! I absorb some weird dragon word power. I don't know how to use it so fuck it. As I reflect on what happened I hear the lid of what i thought was just a fancy table in the center of the room slide off to reveal a boss mummy person. Sucked to be him because I beat the brakes off his ass! Wasn't even close. I grab the stone tablet he had and made for the outside. As the sun set, I wearily entered Whiterun, tired but laden with treasure...and a shit load of useless stuff.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2012)

you waisted 45 minutes on that puzzle?

the answer was "in the palm of your hands"

gee, i haven't been this excited to read something since the 4th eragon book came out


----------



## Tango (Mar 24, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> gee, i haven't been this excited to read something since the 4th eragon book came out




*is unsure if he has been insulted or not*


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> *is unsure if he has been insulted or not*


to not be

the books had such a slow release, i started reading in middle school, and didn't get to finish till i was 20.
i just wanted to know how if all fucking ended.

lets try something different

i havn't had this much fun reading since the first time i read simon r green's tales of the nightside


----------



## Tango (Mar 24, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> to not be
> 
> the books had such a slow release, i started reading in middle school, and didn't get to finish till i was 20.
> i just wanted to know how if all fucking ended.
> ...




Damn. Thank you very much!


----------



## Cain (Mar 24, 2012)

Aaaaaaaa eragon aaaaaaaaaaa

I loved the books.

And I want to buttfuck the movie so hard it has hemorrhoids in its throat.


----------



## Tango (Mar 24, 2012)

Update: I have met Cicero. I will murder him. With lightning.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Update: I have met Cicero. I will murder him. With lightning.


i want to tell you about him, but i don't want to spoil it for you

so i'll just say: before you attack, save your game


----------



## Cain (Mar 25, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Update: I have met Cicero. I will murder him. With lightning.


You met him on one of the roads going north out of whiterun, right?

I told this to others who played skyrim and they were like NO WAI.

He's annoying as hell.


----------



## Tango (Mar 26, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> You met him on one of the roads going north out of whiterun, right?
> 
> I told this to others who played skyrim and they were like NO WAI.
> 
> He's annoying as hell.



Yeah. I'll get into that encounter soon.


----------



## Tango (Mar 26, 2012)

So, now I have the dragon tablet and a bit of cool loot. Who knew desecrating graves could be so profitable? I mean, wouldn't Indiana Jones be that much cooler if he was a soulless, money-grubbing shit that plundered tombs for coin like I was? I think so. As I'm making my way back I see this guy running up to me in a panic. He hands me this magical ax, asking me to hold it for him. He also threatens to do me harm if I fucked him over. If only he hadn't threatened me he would have been in the clear. 

He runs off and hides as this guy with a bow shows up asking if I'd seen someone running by with a stolen magical ax. "Yeah, he's hiding behind that rock over there." As the thief cursed me, I watched him get taken down by an arrow to the back. The hunter or whatever he was thanked me and asked for his ax back. 

"No," I said.

"Why," he asked.

"Zaaapppp!" answered my Force lightning. 

"That's why," as I looted his body. I am such a dick. I made my way back to Whiterun where I pawned off so much stuff I temporarily bankrupted the local blacksmith and the general store owner. Now, those who have played this game will be asking "How could you fast travel with that much stuff?" Who said I 'fast traveled'? Yes, I dragged 509 pounds worth of stuff all the way back to Whiterun. I even added several wolf pelts to my haul as I went. They really need to hire more Animal Control officers around here. I then go see the Jarl's wizard so I can get my reward. I hand over the tablet to Fuck-Nugget the Wizard and his little cloak-and-dagger buddy when the Housecarl (who I had renamed Jiggles the PMS Elf since every time I talked to her she acted like she had a pipe wrench shoved up her ass sideways) for the Jarl walks in, needing everyone to go upstairs. We do so to learn that there is now a dragon circling a watch tower I had passed in my travels. The Jarl tells Jiggles to get some Whiterun PD out there to fight the dragon, telling me to go out with them to fight the creature because I 'had the most experience with dragons'. I'm not sure how he figured that running from a dragon while suffering from a case of the 'fear-shits' would make me somehow effective in fighting the damned things. Nord logic I guess.

Jiggles and I muster by the main gate with some of Whiterun's finest to slay the dragon. I have seen these things destroy a small city like a junkie discovering an unguarded stash of cocaine. Did I mention that there are only five of us going out there? Yep. It was just me, Jiggles, and three random, nameless guards going out to fight off this huge dragon.

We make our way out to the watch tower where the dragon was sighted. I'm looking for avenues of escape and cover for when, not if, shit turns really, really bad for our over optimistic adventuring party. As we arrive I can see smoke and flames rising into the dusky evening sky. "That's a good omen," Sarcasm whispers into my ear as I get ready to haul ass as if I was running from the security guys in a Best Buy with two armloads of blu-rays out the nearest exit. Amazingly, there are a couple of survivors of the dragon attack. Jiggles the PMS Elf was questioning them about the attack. I huddle in fear as I hear a terrible roar and the flapping of wings. I start to sprint in the direction of Whiterun yelling, "Good luck, sluts!" over my shoulder when the dragon lands right in front of me. 

Well fuck.

This big ass lizard then roars at me. I scream like a frightened bitch in response and Force lightning the thing for all I was worth. It shrieks, taking back off into the air. It dawned on me that not only did I hurt it, I scared the crap out of it. Grinning, I taunt the dragon, waiting for it to land. When it does to eat a Whiterun guard I run over and shock him again. I taze that fucker until he drops. Then something happens. the dragon starts to burn, leaving behind a skeleton. the embers of flame wrap and fly into me. I feel invigorated! I just murdered a dragon and absorbed his power like I was a furry Highlander. This was awesome! i wondered if this awakened a power i never new I had before where I could absorb the life energies of living creatures. Immediately I test this theory on a Whiterun guard, chicken-frying him on the spot with my lightning while shouting "There can be only one!". Nothing happened. Guess it only works on dragons. On a side note I found out that killing Skyrim's version of the police results in about two weeks in jail and a 50 septim fine. 

I'll continue telling you guys more after I get out of jail.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> This was awesome! i wondered if this awakened a power i never new I had before where I could absorb the life energies of living creatures. Immediately I test this theory on a Whiterun guard, chicken-frying him on the spot with my lightning while shouting "There can be only one!". Nothing happened. Guess it only works on dragons. On a side note I found out that killing Skyrim's version of the police results in about two weeks in jail and a 50 septim fine.



I almost choked on my drink xD


----------



## Tango (Mar 26, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I almost choked on my drink xD




Glad you liked it.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 26, 2012)

"jiggles the PMS elf"

this is the most fitting name for her

she needs a glass of milk


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2012)

Now I have been released from prison after I paid my fine with time served. I learn that I have been summoned by the Greybeards that live way the fuck over near Ivarstead. The Jarl says that I should get over there immediately. Before I do that though, he gives me the official title of Thane. I don't know what a thane is or does. I accept it plus an ax that shows everyone that I'm an important person (I pawn it off for 50 septim). I have the opportunity to buy a house in town too. Yeah, just what I want to do. "Hey, let me set up a permanent residence here in the heart of a kingdom that not only hates me but is rather vocal about that shit." No thanks! The other perk is that I get a housecarl of my own. She's a cute little Nord that says yes to everything short of my sexual advances. Yeah, I know I'm going to get in trouble with her. 

I begin to travel north, in the opposite direction of Ivarstead. The Greybeards waited two weeks for me to get out of jail they can wait a little more as I go exploring. As I round Whiterun's city wall I come to this overhang stocked with what looks like a little market with people milling about. The people turn out to be bandits, drawing their swords to attack. My housecarl (future sexual harrassment suit #3) runs up an promptly gets her ass handed to her. I wade into combat, somewhat disappointed that she didn't far too well. With lightning and war hammer I subdue my enemies. When I say subdue I really mean ignore their pleas of mercy as I juice them with lightning while screaming "Unlimited power!!!" I need to work on my Emperor Palpatine laugh a bit more. I raid the camp, finding all sorts of contraband and other smuggled goods. It looks like I just found the place where all the cool kids in Whiterun hung out, murdering them all in the process. I return the the body of my housecarl, looting her body and getting a quick boob grab. Hey, not like she's going to give a shit with a broadsword sticking out of her back. If she decides to haunt me later I won't blame her one bit. She's just lucky I'm not a dirty, nasty necromancer. 

Continuing north I encounter a broken down wagon. Being the charitable soul I am I investigate the problem. I encounter a guy in jester's clothes named Cicero. As he is explaining his problem, I take out a piece of paper and a piece of charcoal i have been using as a crude pencil. 

*Fluffers Van Scratch-Scratch's List of People in Skyrim to Kill* (Now you know why I'm not using my real name)

1. The guards of Whiterun. ALL the guards.
2. That snarky Brenen shopkeeper. I know he's over charging me!
3. The street preacher that I pass by yelling about Talos.
4. Jiggles the PMS Elf
5. This new annoying asshole! In fact, the more I talk to him the higher he is getting bumped up the list.

He asks what I'm doing. I tell him, "Nothing." I as what is in the big ass box on the back of the wagon. He tells me "Oh, just my mother." Okay buddy, I dub thee Cicero the Fucking Creepy. I guess I have just had the fortune to bump into the Ed Gein of Skyrim. He asks if I'll get the owner of the local farm to help him out. I go up to said farmer. Dude is not having anything to do with what is very likely a vampire's thrall transporting a probable master vampire. He counter-offers that I tell the town guard. It's tempting to do that. I'm really not jiving helping out the Silence of the Lambs jester. But I don't want to piss of a vampire lord since the local vampire population is not exactly enjoying me busting up their little hideouts like a furry Blade on catnip. I convince him to help the creepy fucker so that he'll be out of both of our lives (I hope). I inform Cicero. This makes him very happy with him handing me a small sum of money. We part ways as I head east for a while.

Now since I'm a dragonborn and have slain a dragon, I'm feeling a bit like a badass. Unfortunately, this quickly goes to my head. As I'm walking along I come across a giant camp. They're minding their own business, milling about as giants do. Normally I'd pass them by but I see a very large treasure chest on the far side of their encampment. My Khajiit greed kicks in. I mean, I killed a frigging dragon! Giants are nothing more then extra tall hobos, right? I charge in, attacking the first one with all the fury my kitty cat ass can muster. He takes his club, teeing off on my butt like he's testing out his new driver. I sail end over end half way back to Whiterun. 

*cue loser music*

Giants of Skyrim: 1
Fluffers Van Scratch-Scratch: 0


----------



## Tango (Mar 28, 2012)

There I was in a cot with a cast on one leg and a cast on my tail. I was aching all over. The Whiterun guards had found me half dead, crawling toward the city like the feeble, broken kitty that I was. It was at that moment that I vowed not to fuck with giants. Well, at least until I because much more powerful. Jiggles came by to see how I was doing on behalf of the Jarl. I told her that was rather kind as she slapped my tail cast saying that I needed to get a move on to the greybeards. Skyrim was counting on me after all!

After I become more mobile, I down several healing potions to speed things up. Feeling better, I begin quest to see the Greybeards after two more visits from Jiggles; the last one where she threatened to make me into a rug if I didn't get off my anus and finish the quest. Bunch of racists in this town. I restock my healing potions before setting out to Ivarstead. 

Walking out the gate I come across a Khajiit trading caravan setting up shop outside the gates. Smiling at the fact that I see more of my people, I sit down to talk to the leader of the caravan. 

"Sucks that you guys have to stay outside the city walls. That's bullshit." I comment.

"Yes, they think we are nothing more then thieves and skooma dealers," he answers. I agree and ask to see a list of his wares. Towards the bottom I see 5 bottles of skooma. 

"Okay, bro," I say in observation,"You bitch about being called a skooma dealer yet you have skooma and quasi-legal moon sugar in your inventory. Sorry, Pablo Esco-meow, but you can't bitch about the law being thinking you're doing something against the law when you are doing something against the law." I buy all his skooma so that some dumb Nord teenager doesn't buy it and overdose. Needless to say, the trip to Ivarstead was full of merriment and sunshine after I disposed of the skooma (and when I say disposed of I mean downed all five bottles as I began my journey. I hadn't had that much fun since i accidentally ate those mushrooms when lost in the forest when i was ten.). I'm humming a jaunty tune, bugging no one when I see this woman in black robes duck behind a rock off on a side trail branching off the main road. Being curious, i go check it out where I get jumped by three witches. Fuck! 

*cue loser music*


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you running any mods by the way?


----------



## Tango (Mar 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Are you running any mods by the way?



nope. Playing on the 360.

Oh, also got an orc I'm running with as a second character. When I ran into Cicero the second time I dimed his ass out to the guard. Holy fuck was he pissed! I went to talk to him after the guard harassed him.He was losing his shit at the top of his lungs on the side of the road. I was like, "Not so fucking cheery now are you, dickhead?"

That made my day.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> nope. Playing on the 360.
> 
> Oh, also got an orc I'm running with as a second character. When I ran into Cicero the second time I dimed his ass out to the guard. Holy fuck was he pissed! I went to talk to him after the guard harassed him.He was losing his shit at the top of his lungs on the side of the road. I was like, "Not so fucking cheery now are you, dickhead?"
> 
> That made my day.


i'm surprised he didn't kill the guard


----------

